# First stab at a knife



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 17, 2015)

I was going to wait to attempt this but the -30 windchill had me stuck inside this morning. This is my first attempt at a knife and surely won't be my last. I used birds eye maple that I stabilized and put it on a knife blank I recently purchased My material for the pins didn't come in the mail yet so I just used a couple 16d nails from the shop. I used a disc sander to bring the wood down to the shape of the handle and hand sanded everything the rest of the way. I put on a CA finish to give it a shine. I definitely have a lot of learning to do (looking forward to it) but am happy with my first try

http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/68444C8D-0432-4CB2-A91A-6792B70E17F6_zpsbidgkpps.jpg 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/8C82C0E9-35B6-4DA9-80F0-57B8545B13AB_zpswf66lsus.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks great for first knife. I know you are feeling great but nothing beats the feeling when you made a knife from piece of steel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 17, 2015)

That's my goal Eventually I want to learn that process. Just gotta find a bunch of extra time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 17, 2015)

Handsome looking handle !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 17, 2015)

Derek - That really is a great first knife. I started the same way. Woodworking was my forte so I initially only had a desire to do the handles. Then the psychosis took over... Keep with it man - It is truly rewarding


----------

